# Few pics of the double duty autocycle



## militarymonark (Jan 6, 2008)

Here is my autocyle with a DD locking fork. But the fenders are of a prewar schwinn girls packard badge with a neat paint scheme under the house paint.


----------



## J.E (Jan 6, 2008)

looking good.


----------



## 35cycleplane (Jan 7, 2008)

*autopsycho blues,reds,and pinks,...*

chick's frame has standard "c" model paint,canti would NEVER have had a drop stand,or a troxel saddle. mesinger long,or short spring,fenders would be "b" model autocycle/motor bike fenders,too. truss rods for your fork are the same as a locking truss fork,f.y.i. keith at cyclrplanes"r"us


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 7, 2008)

cool thanks for the info about the truss rods, yeah I know about the parts on the canti but I just wanted to put in together. The fenders are from the girls bike and the seat is from a elgin. And the drop stand is just cool


----------



## 35cycleplane (Jan 7, 2008)

*double duty canti autocycle*

know a bit about these. i have one,all the bells and whistles,circa '38,rare ass "chicago" badge,too. kk


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 7, 2008)

send me a picture of it cosmo9o@zoominternet.net


----------



## Valarie (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey Military Monark, how did you get the house paint removed?


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 8, 2008)

sinthetic reducer you can get it at home depot or lowes


----------



## Valarie (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks.  I'll have to get some and try it.  I have an old Murray that's been painted and I'm axious to see what's underneath.


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Jan 9, 2008)

What a great Idea...Beats 400 grit and a bucket of water that's for sure..


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 9, 2008)

yeah JE told me about it


----------



## Langsmer (Jan 10, 2008)

Also try easyoff oven cleaner. I would practice on some old fenders or something before trying it on a nice bike. Look in this forum for more info. Its a volkswagen forum, but some good info there on original paint revival.

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=76072

By the way, do you want to sell that elgin seat? I have an old jalopy elgin it would look great on.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 10, 2008)

do you have a seat that would go on 
my bike


----------



## J.E (Jan 10, 2008)

Ther samba is a great VW site.I've bought and sold stuff for my 56 Oval on there allot.The problem with easy off is it will take all the paint off right down to the metal.


----------



## Langsmer (Jan 12, 2008)

If you leave the easyoff on to long it will. if you only leave it on for a little time it weakens the outer paint. 

I do have a seat for the bike I think. It came off a mid 40's Schwinn. It isn't the best looking, but the top plate seems to be in pretty good shape except for one small rust pinhole. Don't mind the wretched looking bike its on. Thats the Elgin I put it on to make it ridable.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 12, 2008)

it has to be a long spring like mine or a pogo seat


----------



## Langsmer (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm afraid thats the only seat I have around. Thanks for the consideration though!


----------

